# Favorite Charcoal Grill



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I've been using an old smokey for quite a while now. The Weber grill I'm using at the deer lease I've been impressed with and really like it. It's one of those that's built onto a table so there's room to lay your steaks and chicken down. Now that my Smokies on the last leg I'm thinking about buying a Weber. I'm just looking for suggestions maybe there's some other grills out there. I would like to get something I could roll back and forth from under my patio cover and keep it stored under my patio cover.

Whether you found one that's custom-made or a shop that makes them, or commercial all your opinions will be appreciate it thanks.

By the way, I'm going to stick with charcoal so I'm not interested in propane grills right now.


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

Char griller akorn. Can get temps high for searing. Can smoke as well. Best bang for buck if charcoal is fuel source.


----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

any Kamado style grill. I have a Big Joe


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

*weber kettle*

i am a fan of the weber kettle grills. i have had the little one that you speak of also, great for traveling. i have the full size kettle at home and one at the deer lease. i have had the old smokey also, but have always preferred the kettle. 
if you are a sams member, or have a friend who is, i would look really hard at the model they have branded with their own name. looks just like a weber. feels sturdy, looks well made, has the ash can like the upgraded weber grills also. just my opinion though. the weber is very versatile :texasflag


----------



## TXplugger (Nov 26, 2007)

My old man had a Weber kettle for as long as I could remember so naturally I inherited one when I went off to college. Have a 22" and a 26" in the backyard now. Can sear steaks at 600-700 deg F or smoke brisket low and slow. Love mine.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

The things that are nice about the Kamado style, Iâ€™ve got the Large BGE, is that they can go direct or indirect heat and offer really hot, 700 degrees or go low and slow for all day and night without adding more fuel to everything in between and do it with precise temperature control. Plus, they hardly use any fuel, they donâ€™t keep burning up the charcoal once you shut the air flow off. I can do many cooks with a 20 pound bag of lump charcoal. And they donâ€™t seem to wear out or rust out. Iâ€™ve change a gasket, thatâ€™s about it. 

The downsides are they arenâ€™t portable. The cook surface isnâ€™t all that big. And they cost more to get into, but after a while, that probably evens out with having to buy less fuel and not having them burn or rust out. 

Itâ€™s like having a grill and an oven and a smoker rolled into one unit. I use an electric starter and those last a long time. They cost about $10. No lighter fluid to buy. Lump charcoal burns with a lot less ash and waste. I put chunks of whatever wood, oak, Cherry, hickory, orange, I want to add flavor.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I do not know much about the Kamato does the stand have wheeles where I could wheel it from under my patio to cook?


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

They sell stands and tables with wheels.


----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

karstopo said:


> The things that are nice about the Kamado style, Iâ€™ve got the Large BGE, is that they can go direct or indirect heat and offer really hot, 700 degrees or go low and slow for all day and night without adding more fuel to everything in between and do it with precise temperature control. Plus, they hardly use any fuel, they donâ€™t keep burning up the charcoal once you shut the air flow off. I can do many cooks with a 20 pound bag of lump charcoal. And they donâ€™t seem to wear out or rust out. Iâ€™ve change a gasket, thatâ€™s about it.
> 
> The downsides are they arenâ€™t portable. The cook surface isnâ€™t all that big. And they cost more to get into, but after a while, that probably evens out with having to buy less fuel and not having them burn or rust out.
> 
> Itâ€™s like having a grill and an oven and a smoker rolled into one unit. I use an electric starter and those last a long time. They cost about $10. No lighter fluid to buy. Lump charcoal burns with a lot less ash and waste. I put chunks of whatever wood, oak, Cherry, hickory, orange, I want to add flavor.


SPOT ON WITH MY THOUGHTS ON KAMADOS too. I use it as a pizza oven. As a smoker. As a grill. look up Costo Kamado Joe Roadshow. When they come around its about $400 off the price. But you cant go wrong with a BGE, Or any other brand. My suggestion Get the largest you are will to Pay for. Mine is 24" I believe.... Just right for me.


----------



## TXanalogkd (Oct 25, 2014)

I love my old smokey and it has the extended legs. It's roughly 10 years old and it travels every where; camping, work, hunting, and family gatherings. I've always wanted the Weber but the smokey has room for my occasional beer can chickens.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Depends on how much you want to spend. $150 for the Weber or close to $1000 for the green egg or kamodo. I love my Weber


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

Just saw this at Samâ€™s this morning. Excellent deal









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I ended buying the Weber 22 in grill with the table and lighter and timer and so forth. Pretty much the same one at the lease. I got a good deal on it. I found one on craigslist that was brand new with a cover. So I am happy. Thanks guys!

on a side note, I also looked at the green egg but $$ is kind of tight right now.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

In the future, if you want a Kamado style cooker, look at the Char Griller Akorn. Just over $300 and can be found at Lowe's. Not all of them, though, I found out. I have even seen a different version sold at HEB, with a table built around it. Would be much less portable, though.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Char-Griller-AKORN-20-in-Kamado-Charcoal-Grill/3609214


----------



## JReich (Feb 10, 2015)

I think you made a good call on the Weber Performer. Iâ€™ve had one for several years and you can do it all on there. Iâ€™d like to get a kamado cooker eventually but having a hard time justifying it when I can do it all on the kettle. There are some good accessories out there too. Slow n Sear, Vortex, rotisserie etc.










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

NaClH2O said:


> In the future, if you want a Kamado style cooker, look at the Char Griller Akorn. Just over $300 and can be found at Lowe's. Not all of them, though, I found out. I have even seen a different version sold at HEB, with a table built around it. Would be much less portable, though.
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Char-Griller-AKORN-20-in-Kamado-Charcoal-Grill/3609214


I agree. Works like a big green egg at 1/4 the price. I'm smoking a brisket this weekend.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Check out the Hasty Bake. I use the legacy, you can raise and lower the charcoal tray to go hot and sear, or, use it for a smoker. 
https://www.hastybake.com/


----------



## Parkerboy (Jan 21, 2018)

I have two old smokeys, a 22 inch and a 14 inch I use for steaks and hamburgers for my wife and me. I also have an Ugly Drum Smoker I have been using for briskets and pork butts. I keep all under cover but treat the Old Smokeys as disposable so about every 3-4 years I throw them away and start over and mount the 22" on extended legs.

I am ordering a Lonestargrillz mini cabinet.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Ok! I got this one. Lyfe Tyme, Inc. I've been using this pit forever. The name says it all. The one I have is called Camper Grill. You will have to google but it will be worth your time.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

JReich said:


> I think you made a good call on the Weber Performer. Iâ€™ve had one for several years and you can do it all on there. Iâ€™d like to get a kamado cooker eventually but having a hard time justifying it when I can do it all on the kettle. There are some good accessories out there too. Slow n Sear, Vortex, rotisserie etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow I am going to have to look into the various way to cook


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Weber makes a top notch product, Iâ€™m going to buy one for the deer lease. I know the BGE costs a bunch, Iâ€™ve had mine for 12 years and itâ€™s still looks great and cooks anything. It will outlast me!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Weber! Made in USA


----------

